# Any crafters on here?



## Shadow (29 Sep 2020)

Reason I ask is that I have about 400 hundred corks that I no longer need. Apparently they have a multitude of uses but I am cack-handed and lack patience, so not much use to me. Available for free (a wine merchant I know sells them for 50p a pop!) if anyone would like them.
They are also fun to throw on an open fire too - but I do not have one these either!


----------

